# me gustas (gustar) mucho / Me gustas tú



## cjromo

hola!, ando insistente hoy...
me gustaria saber como decirlo a un hombre en frances
de antemano, muchas gracias


----------



## mickaël

Re-hola,

_"Tu me plais beaucoup."_
Saludos


----------



## rickieleejones

*Buenas noches ! Necesito su ayuda por ayudarme y corregir mis errores ! *
*Me voy a traducir "tu me plais" en espanol. = tu me gustas ? Tengo un problema con este verbo "gustar" ! *

*Muchas gracias de antemano !*

_Ahora yo te he encontrado, tú me gustas mucho y deseo continuar a verte ! No quiero que la distancia esté un problema ! Soló espero que no te vayas a olvidarme a causa de la distancia y del tiempo que pasa ! A mí me gustaría mucho estar y hablar contigo, conocerte mucho mejor, poderte comer a besos, sentirme entre tus brazos, darte besos, hacerte caricias, y màs todavía ....... Sabes que te extraño mucho ! No puedo parar de pensar en ti y añoro aquellos momentos que pasabámos estando juntos, hablando contigo y haciendo ......... ! Siempre te deseo mucho ! Estoy un poco triste de no poder estar contigo tanto como lo deseo ! Me encantaría repetir estes momentos que pasamos juntos !_
_Será un gran placer para mi que tomes un poco de tiempo para escribirme aunque estés muy ocupado ! Siempre estoy muy contenta de leerte ! Así veré que no me olvides y que pienses un poco en mi ! Todavía no sé muy bien en donde escribir los adverbios en la frase ! Lo más que quisiera saber es si tengas ganas de verme y cuando nos veamos ! Espero que sea muy pronto porque te extrano mucho ! _
_Me voy a telefonearte un día de éstos para oír tu voz y hablar un poco contigo !_


----------



## Gévy

Hola Rickieleejones,

Me gustas = tu me plaît

Le futur proche se construit avec le verbe "ir", jamais avec "irse".

continuer à faire quelque chose: seguir haciendo algo.

Je n'ai pas le courage d'en faire plus ce soir. Mais ce sont tes fautes les plus grosses. Le reste est presque parfait. Tu peux lui envoyer la lettre comme ça.

Bisous et bonne chance.

Gévy


----------



## horusankh

rickieleejones said:


> *Buenas noches ! Necesito su ayuda por ayudarme y corregir mis errores ! *
> *Me voy a traducir "tu me plais" en espanol. = tu me gustas ? Tengo un problema con este verbo "gustar" ! *
> 
> *Muchas gracias de antemano !*
> 
> _Ahora yo te he encontrado, ¡tú me gustas mucho y deseo continuar a verte seguir viéndote! No quiero que la distancia esté sea un problema ! ¡Sólo espero que no te vayas a olvidarme de mí (*o "que no me vayas a olvidar"*) a causa de la distancia y del tiempo que pasa ! A mí me gustaría mucho estar y hablar contigo, conocerte mucho mejor, poderte comer a besos, sentirme entre tus brazos, darte besos, hacerte caricias, y más todavía ....... ¡Sabes que te extraño mucho ! No puedo dejar de pensar en ti y añoro aquellos momentos que pasabámos estando juntos, hablando contigo y haciendo ......... ! ¡Siempre te deseo mucho ! ¡Estoy un poco triste por no poder estar contigo tanto como lo deseo ! ¡Me encantaría repetir estos momentos que pasamos juntos !_
> _¡Será un gran placer para mí que tomes un poco de tiempo para escribirme aunque estés muy ocupado ! ¡Siempre estoy muy contenta de leerte ! ¡Así veré que no me olvides y que pienses un poco en mí ! ¡Todavía no sé muy bien en dónde escribir los adverbios en la frase ! ¡Lo más que quisiera saber es si tengas ganas de verme y cuándo nos veamos ! ¡Espero que sea muy pronto porque te extraño mucho ! _
> _Me ¡Voy a telefonearte un día de éstos para oír tu voz y hablar un poco contigo !_


 
Aunque "darte besos y hacerte caricias" está perfecto, yo pondría "besarte y acariciarte", pero depende lo coloquial o poético que quieras el sentido.

Espero te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## claramolin

rickieleejones said:


> _ ! Lo más que quisiera saber es si tengas ganas de verme y cuando nos veamos ! Espero que sea muy pronto porque te extrano mucho ! _


 
Otra cosita...

¡¡Quisiera saber si tienes ganas de verme y cuándo nos vemos!! o ¡¡ Lo que más quisiera saber es si tienes ganas de verme y cuándo nos vamos a ver!!

Suerte!!!


----------



## rickieleejones

Muchos muchos gracias Gévy, Horusankh y Claramolin por vuestra ayuda !!!
Une bonne journée à tous !
Rickielee


----------



## alebrije

Hola:

   ¿Como se dice en francés Tú me gustas?


----------



## Outsider

Je t'aime.

Bueno, esto tal vez sea demasiado fuerte. Espere por más respuestas.


----------



## alebrije

No quiero decir te amo... aún. Es me gustas, me agradas. 

                      Gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Es que en francés hay solo una palabra para amar y gustar. Pero puede que exista otra manera de decirlo. Espere a ver lo que dicen los otros foreros.


----------



## CitizenClaire

"Tú me gustas" en francés sería : "tu me plais", con el sentido de gustar y no de amar.


----------



## Paquita

Si no quieres ambigüedad, puedes decir también = "je t'aime bien". Indica amistad, que es algo más que un simple compañero, pero sin más.
 "Tu me plais" significa ya preferencia, a veces una invitación a más ...


----------



## CitizenClaire

"Me gustas" en el sentido de "me agradas" es más bien "je t'aime bien", como dice Paquit&.


----------



## Johnny123

Hola!

estoy traduciendo la canción "me gustas tú" con Mano chao, del español a mi idioma y hay 3 frases en francés, pero no hablo francés... Quizás alguien puede ayudarme!! 

Que voy a hacer, *je ne sais pas. *(creo que significa *no lo sé)
*Que voy a hacer, *je ne sais plus.*
Que voy a hacer, *je suis perdu*


MUCHAS MUCHAS gracias!


----------



## horusankh

Johnny123 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Estoy traduciendo la canción "me gustas tú" con Mano chao, del español a mi idioma y hay 3 frases en francés, pero no hablo francés... ¡¡Quizás alguien puede ayudarme!!
> 
> Qué voy a hacer, *je ne sais pas. *(creo que significa *no lo sé) *
> Qué voy a hacer, *je ne sais plus. (ya no lo sé)*
> Qué voy a hacer, *je suis perdu. (estoy perdido)*
> 
> 
> ¡MUCHAS MUCHAS gracias!


 
Saludos.


----------



## Johnny123

Ah! Muchas gracias Horusankh!
Saludos


----------



## Cespat

Buenos Dias

Tengo una inquietud, para decirle a una persona
"Tu me gustas"
"Tu me gustas mucho"
Cual seria la mejor manera.. Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches Cespat, bonne nuit et bienvenue parmi nous,

Votre question a été unie à un fil existant sur ce verbe. Veuillez le consulter depuis le début.

Merci.
Martine (Mod...)


----------

